
Show HN: Doddns, a Dynamic DNS Client for Digital Ocean - johnnycarcin
https://github.com/esell/doddns
======
stevekemp
That's interesting, if only because it let me know that Digital Ocean provide
DNS-hosting - for free - which they introduced a few years ago:

[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/digitalocean-
labs-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/digitalocean-labs-
presents-dns-management/)

I had no idea, but if it is free (and more reliable than their virtual machine
hosting) it might be worth looking at in the future.

~~~
johnnycarcin
I don't have any high traffic sites or anything but I've been using their DNS
for at least six months and haven't had any issues.

